# Catch's New Sig



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you like it?


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, just saw it on "Njaco's new sig" thread. I like it. Photoshop is so fun!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! And yeah, it is a hoot Thor.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2008)

Fantastic!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2008)

Photoshop rocks! I have a new avatar, but I grabbed it from the web.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 7, 2008)

HA HA HA. Love it Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2008)

Rowan Atkinson is one of my favorite British comedians. I thought it was a good one.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2008)

Ha, ha, ha.... Nice avatar Evan.I like him as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2008)

He's good, but I'm not a fan of Mr Bean though I have to admit.....I prefer Blackadder....The Thin Blue Line...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2008)

Black Adder was brilliant. I also loved Johnny English.


----------



## DBII (Apr 7, 2008)

Both of the new siggies are good. 

DBII


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, and I've always loved Mr. Bean.


----------



## GreyWolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool well done!

Wolf


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 7, 2008)

Dear Thorlifter, I enjoy reading your threads and have fought against telling you this. I was born inDallas, TX(1943!) my Father a partner ran Love Field.Must have been private, as some of my earliest memories are sitting in his lap when he took me up in a Piper Cub!


----------

